# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Уживется ли Asus m3a78 c XFX 9800GTX+,и какой БП под них.

## zot

Xoxчу собрать комп(уже все куплено)Athlon6000,Cooler Master Gemin2,2ГБ оперативы,мать asus m3a 78,видео XFX 9800gtx+512Мб,винт 500Гб,DVD/RW,все планирую в корпус Zignum со штатным БП 460 Вт.Волнуют 2 вещи:1)Уживется ли мать с видео,потому что про нее слышал много не очень хорошего.2)На сколько Ватт нужен БП-лично сам думаю,что этого БП мало.За раннее спасибо!

----------

